# Shattered Horizon Free Weekend



## BiOhAzArD87 (18. Februar 2010)

Vor kurzen ist für Shattered Horizon ein größeres Update erschienen mit 4 neuen Multiplayer Maps, aus diesem Anlass wird es vom 19 - 21 Februar 
die Möglichkeit geben das komplette Spiel kostenlos anzutesten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Um beim Free Weekend teil nehmen zu können benötigt ihr ein Steam Account.
Wer noch kein Account hat kann sich hier Steam runterladen und  einen kostenlosen Account erstellen.

Desweiteren benötig man ein PC mit Vista / Windows 7 und einer Dx 10 Grafikkarte. (Windows XP und Dx 9 werden nicht unterstützt)

Auserdem ist ein Preload verfügbar damit man am 19 Februar sofort loslegen kann.
Um den Preload zu starten müsst ihr nur auf den Link klicken:  Preload starten

Das Free Weekend startet am Freitag dem 19. um 1 Uhr und endet am 21. Februar um 22 Uhr.


Shattered Horizon on Steam


Quelle: Steam News


----------



## Eiswolf93 (18. Februar 2010)

WIE GEIL!

Ich wollte mir schon immer das game kaufen, aber hab immer noch zweifel am game.

bin schon gespannt auf das gameplay^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Februar 2010)

danke für die news die neuen karten wären mir sonst nicht aufgefallen obwohl das game eigentlich net so der reißer ist..


----------



## DirtyOli (18. Februar 2010)

Hey habs mir vor ca 1 wocher über steam gekauft. Schade ist das ich nur ca 20 server sehen konnte und davon waren nur 2 mit spielter gefüllt.... naja ein mal 7 und einmal 2 Spieler. Hoffe das Spiel startet nochmal ein bisschen durch denn es macht schon Spass mit der Schwerelosigkeit!!!


----------



## riedochs (18. Februar 2010)

Nachher gleich ziehen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (18. Februar 2010)

Finde ich gut, dass ein Spielehersteller endlich mal den Arsch in der Hose hat und sagt "DX10 only" (kein DX9/Windows XP-Support mehr).
So setzt man technischen Fortschritt durch. Nicht so wie Ubisoft mit Assassins Creed 2... 

Die Leute müssen sich halt damit abfinden, dass ein 9 Jahre altes Betriebssystem nun mal veraltet ist...


----------



## kuer (18. Februar 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> WIE GEIL!
> 
> Ich wollte mir schon immer das game kaufen, aber hab immer noch zweifel am game.
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe damals an der Beta teilgenommen und spiele es auch heute noch gerne ( im Moment zwar nicht wegen BF BC2). Sei dir nur bewust, das es was ganz anderes ist von spielen her. Alles ist in Bewegung, was das Ziehlen etwas defizieler macht. Auch hinlegen oder kniehen ist anders. Manchmal weis man nicht wo oben oder unten ist, wegen der Schwerelosigkeit. Man muss am Anfang schon Geduld aufbringen. Es gibt auch nur eine Waffe, die aber alle anderen ersetzen kann (Sniper, MG und Grenad) Das Spiel mach fun und sieht klasse aus. Reinschauen lohnt immer.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Februar 2010)

cool tolle info. wollte ich auch mal testen wie das so ist.


----------



## phaYne (18. Februar 2010)

Ja hab mir auch schon oft das Game angeschaut aber war nie sicher ob es das Geld wert ist. Wenns mir nach dem WE gefällt kauf ichs mir. Wäre eine gute Übergangslösung bis zum BF:BC2 Release


----------



## Dude-01 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir das Spiel zum Christmas Deal gekauft und kann es nur empfehlen. Es ist zwar sehr ungewohnt, weil wirklich von überall die Gegner kommen, aber es ist eine geniale Atmosphäre hat und die Karten auch sehr schön gemacht sind. 
Was ich auch komisch finde ist die Tatsache, dass es mit 24 FPS sehr flüssig läuft.


----------



## potzblitz (18. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Info..habs mir gerade auch mal voraus geladen. Mal schauen wie es ist, war mir auch nie ganz sicher.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Februar 2010)

Bei mir findet das Game keine Server. :/


----------



## MrPip (19. Februar 2010)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, dass ein Spielehersteller endlich mal den Arsch in der Hose hat und sagt "DX10 only" (kein DX9/Windows XP-Support mehr).
> So setzt man technischen Fortschritt durch. Nicht so wie Ubisoft mit Assassins Creed 2...
> 
> Die Leute müssen sich halt damit abfinden, dass ein 9 Jahre altes Betriebssystem nun mal veraltet ist...



WHAT?

Bin völlig unzufrieden mit Performance in Vista!

Viel lieber wünsche ich mir XP back!

Ja, genau so werden wir wohl den technischen Fortschritt durchsetzen -.- sicherlich! *arndt*

sin*P


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Februar 2010)

Mhhh ..... naja, danke für die Meldung, aber (sofern mich nicht andere Dinge davon abhalten, wie gestern xD) "eigentlich" wird schon in einem anderen User-News-Thread versucht über Steam-Aktionen jedweder Art dauerhaft zu informieren  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weekend-deal-midweek-madness-info-thread.html


(Eventuell könnte mich ja wer aufklären ob's ne Möglichkeit gäbe die Überschrift immer passend zu ändern ^^)


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Tipp  !


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (19. Februar 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Bei mir findet das Game keine Server. :/



bei mir auch net.. misteriös ^^



MrPip schrieb:


> WHAT?
> 
> Bin völlig unzufrieden mit Performance in Vista!
> 
> ...



Dann leg dir mal 7 zu... von der Performance her besser als XP.....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2010)

was sehr toll ist alle Server voll oder man kann nicht verbinden. toll.


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2010)

um was gehts da? oder was ist das? ego shooter? erzählt mal bitte einer was dazu...


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (19. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> um was gehts da? oder was ist das? ego shooter? erzählt mal bitte einer was dazu...



ego shooter im weltall... wieso kannste net selber nachschauen????

Ich mein so schwer is des jetzt auch net


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2010)

hab ich eben.. danke.
hatte steam nicht an, und die 4 klicks, da war ich im ersten moment zu faul für.
installier jetz die demo..


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (19. Februar 2010)

Das ist keine Demo sondern das komplette Spiel


----------



## SiQ (19. Februar 2010)

Ääääääm................... Ich finde (wie andere hier) KEINE SERVER !!!!!
Bitte um Hilfe. Woran könnte das liegen?
MfG TwoSnake


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2010)

es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, wer Spielen will mit andere, wo die Server voll sind:
Tunngle installieren. 
Steam stellt auch das Toll für dezi server bereit.
In den Shattered Horizon Raum gehen und über VPN-lan spielen.


----------



## rebel4life (19. Februar 2010)

So, dann mal die Graka von meinem Bruder ausleihen. *g*


----------



## SiQ (19. Februar 2010)

Spielt jemand gerade das Spiel?
Ich weiss nämlich wirklich nicht wie das gehen sol..........


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2010)

habe ein server bei tunngle erstellt.


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Februar 2010)

Geil geil geil, wollte das Game immer schon testen


----------



## phaYne (19. Februar 2010)

Bei mir kommen gar keine Server egal wie lange ich Update. Son mist da is Free Weekend und schon den ganzen Freitag geht nix...


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2010)

ich habs kurz gespielt heute nachmittag. irgendwie nicht so mein ding..


----------



## Ahab (19. Februar 2010)

Ich saugs schon.  Kaufen ist nicht, für 20€ wird schlichtweg zu wenig geboten. Aber das Setting find ich geil und antesten wollt ichs eigentlich unbedingt mal!


----------



## ALDI Nord (19. Februar 2010)

Für alle die keine Server finden Können:
No servers showing up.
Hat das problem bei mir gelöst.

Spiel is etwas verwirrend aber nach 15 Min hat man es drauf und fängt an die Freiheit im All auszunutzen.
Wirkt auch alles sehr Poliert, mir gefällt besonders, dass man während des ladens ohne Probleme austeigen kann. Hilft wenn man sich sagt nur noch eine Runde...


----------



## Pixelplanet (19. Februar 2010)

so ich habs mal angespielt und nach ca. 10 minuten wieder gelöscht

ist irgendwie total witzlos man spawnt in der Schwerelosigkeit völlig ohne deckung usw. und schießt einfach auf alles was rot ist

völlig ohne taktik 

nichts für mich


----------



## boerigard (19. Februar 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Kaufen ist nicht, für 20€ wird schlichtweg zu wenig geboten.


Dieses Wochenende kostet es ja nur 9,99 Euro . Bei den Weihnachtsdeals wars sogar nur 5 Euro.

Ich hab seit Release nicht mehr gespielt. Schön jetzt wieder so viele volle Server zu sehen. Hoffentlich kaufen auch einige und bleiben am Ball (letzteres muss ich mir auch selber sagen ).


----------



## Rizzard (19. Februar 2010)

Ich habs mir zur Weihnachtsaktion damals auch gegönnt. Habs ne viertel Stunde angezockt und danach nie wieder angerührt.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (19. Februar 2010)

habs gerad mal hinbekommen, server zu finden.. aber das Spiel... naja... ^^ Futuremark sollte doch besser bei Benchmarks bleiben, drücken wir es mal so aus


----------



## SiQ (20. Februar 2010)

@Aldi Nord
Ääääm gibts die Seite auch irgendwie übersetzt? Oder könnte jemand die Schritte mal Posten? Danke, ich blick nicht was zu tun ist.

MfG TwoSnake


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Februar 2010)

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1452-HCVB-6984


----------



## ALDI Nord (20. Februar 2010)

@TwoSnake

Du musst die Datei MasterServers.vdf Runterladen und die dann in den 
    \steam\config ordner kopieren (existierende datei überschreiben) Dann Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Haken bei Schreibgeschützt
(kann verkehrt übersetzt sein mein System is englisch)
Fertig!


----------



## KOF328 (20. Februar 2010)

ich find das spiel nich so dolle erst ist das ja ganz lustig.. aber nach ner weile wird das ziemlich lame.
Ich würd für sowas kein geld ausgeben... wenns auch nur 5€ wären


----------



## exa (20. Februar 2010)

wasn das Clan Pack???

werds auch mal antesten...


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2010)

ich kann mich nicht mit einem server verbinden. es kommt eine meldung "disconnect to drver". hat jmd abhilfe?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (20. Februar 2010)

Finde das Spiel nicht so berauschend..... Aber trotzdem gute Aktion dieses Test wochenende


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2010)

omg habs jetzt mal gezockt. ich baller ne minute auf den gegner und er stirbt nicht. mehr als schlecht das spiel, es macht nicht wirklich spass und das getrudel in der schwerelosigkeit ist auch nicht so berauschend. schade eigentlich, ich dachte es wäre gut.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (20. Februar 2010)

exa schrieb:


> wasn das Clan Pack???



Im Clan Pack gibt es 4 Spiele zum Preis von 3 

Ein Spiel wird dann auf dein Account Registriert und die anderen 3 kannst du dann an jemanden über Steam verschicken


----------



## ALDI Nord (21. Februar 2010)

Habe jetzt ein paar Stunden gespielt. Das Spiel ist ziemlich gut.
Man muss nur weitaus taktischer vorgehen als man denkt.
Tipp den Anzug mal Auschalten, und bewegung begrenzen. Immer wenn ihr Richtenswechsel vornehmt erleuchten die Booster den Sternehimmel.
Also nutzt euer Momentum - Nutzt die Schwerelosigkeit aus.
Und Natürlich nur kurze Feuerstöße. Wie bei BF dauert es bis Kugeln ankommen, also bei zielen in bewegung da hin Schießen wo das Ziel sein wird.

Achja, "e" gedrückt halten um Granaten weiter SChießen zu können.

Soundkulisse is Einzigartig, besonders wenn der Anzug abgeschaltet ist. Musik ist auch nicht schlecht, würde unheimlich gerne eine Singleplayer Kampagne für dieses Spiel sehen.


----------

